# Any advice?



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi me again

Does anyone know how long you have to  leave it before u can start next tx?

Thanks

Alexia xxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi alexia hunni.when i did my eggshare hunni it depended on the waiting list that they had but roughly started 3 months in between each cycle so your best bet would be to talk to the clinic and find out from them what sort of wait they think you should have inbetween.i am sorry it obviously didnt work out for you this time round and wish you lots of luck with your next tx which hopefully wont be too far away for you.goodluck hunni.xxx.lisa.xxx,


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Alexia - I found after a fresh cycle of IVF it takes your body a while to recover and get back to normal, so I would say best to leave it a few months at least..  speak to the Lister anyway, they might say wait till Af after next and go on pill again or somthing like that??  but of course, wait till Friday first and test again    

Helen x


----------

